# Teachers Hold "End War" Signs At Military Assembly



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The news is getting under my skin today,they should fire these two assholes for not supporting the students !! I can just imagine what 
they teach in their classes.









Marybeth Verani
WBZ

YARMOUTH (WBZ) ― Two teachers at Dennis Yarmouth Regional High School have touched off a firestorm after holding up an "End War" sign at a school assembly where six students who've enlisted in the military were being honored. 

Many in the community say the teachers crossed a line and treated their own students with disrespect. 

The students received a standing ovation, but at that point the two teachers sat down refusing to clap. 

Teacher Marybeth Verani defends her protest saying, "I'm showing students in a democracy how to exercise dissent." 

Some students responded by leafleting her classroom with signs saying "Support Our Troops." 

The honored students were stunned. 

Two Yarmouth Teachers Hold "End War" Signs At School Assembly Honoring Military Students - wbztv.com


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

What a *RAGING DOUCHEBAG.*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was impressed as hell by the students though.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, those two are douchebags.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Teacher Marybeth Verani defends her protest saying, "I'm showing students in a democracy how to exercise dissent."


*Excersise dissent at your own rally, you crazy-eyed bagga-douche. These students enlisted in the military to uphold your right to dissent. Show some fucking respect. *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think its awesome that the teachers are willing to risk nothing to excersise a right they done do crap to protect. If they REALLY wanted to make a point theyd hop on the first plane to Tehran and hold those signs up


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Other teachers would be fired if they held signs that read, "Illegals Go Home"...


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

"Some students responded by leafleting her classroom with signs saying "Support Our Troops." 

That is outstanding.... They should pepper her with Paper airplane with that on the sides while they peaceful dissent from her liberal teachings


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think those teacher should remember this:

_The Soldier: - By Charles M. Province

It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us freedom of the press.
It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us freedom of speech.
If you can read this message thank a teacher, 
If you are reading it in English of your own free will THANK A SOLDIER!
It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has given us the freedom to demonstrate.
It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the right to a fair trial.
It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,
who allows the protester to burn the flag.
To all the brave men and women who have dedicated or given their lives
to protecting this country and it's freedoms: 
Thank you. _


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Someone needs to explain to these morons that it was not their moment. This moment was for the students who enlisted. This moment was for the men & women are fighting and have fought for this pair of idiots to not only be able to express themselves, but to also have their jobs. To not applaud these students for excercising their personal freedom & enlisting just shows that the moment was not about freedom, but instead was about getting attention. These teachers (and I use the word loosely) has the common sense of a pair of soiled underpants & they need to learn that tolerance goes both ways.

Congratulations to all those that are graduating this year. To those who have chosen to serve our country, especially my daughter's friend Mike, thank you & God bless.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Marybeth Verani says her protest was not a personal attack on the students and their choice to join the military.


Considering it was at an event honoring the students, I fail to see how it could regarded as anything _but_ a personal attack. You want to protest, fine, but have a little decorum about the time and place.



> But freshman Jill MacDonald called her actions disrespectful.
> 
> "I can't picture anyone not clapping because they're going to defend our country for us," she said.


You go, Jill!

How do you like that? A freshman with more manners and common sense then a college-educated pair of teachers!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

protesting the war should always be fine, but not showing support for soldiers (even more so when they are former students) should be treason...you want to protest war, go somewhere that the protest will have an affect...this is no better, and in a lot of ways worse, than hating police because you are fed up with certain laws...grow the fuck up!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

So much I want to say but all I can get out is what raging friggen baggadouche's the teachers are.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Twat did you say? I kunt hear you?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

What would this puke do if the kids in her class held up signs in dissent. She would obviously punish them as she should be. How about you do the right thing and thank a soldier.

Who cares if a solder dies? 

Take a man and put him alone,
Put him twelve thousand miles from home.
Empty his heart of all but blood,
Make him live in sand, in mud.
This is the life I have to live,
This the soul to God I give.
You have your parties and drink your beer,
While young men are dying over here.
Play your poilitics and have your fun,
Then refuse to use a gun.
There's nothing else for you to do,
Then I'm supposed to die for you?
There is one thing that you should know;
And that's where I think you should go!
I'm already here and it's too late.
I've traded all my love for all this hate.
I'll hate you till the day I die.
You made me hear my buddy cry.
I saw his leg and his blood shed,
Then I heard them say, "This one's dead".
It was a large price for him to pay,
To let you live another day.
He had the guts to fight and die,
To keep the freedom you live by.
By his dying, your life he buys,
But who cares if a soldier dies! 

Freedom isn't free, it cost a soldier a day


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

This is the "Shining" example of who teaches our kids? Am I pro war? No I am not. Am I pro patriotism? Yes I am. Is she a traitor? Absolutely.

If you do not love your country, leave.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Marybeth Verani











That's a man baby!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

WAnna bet she'd have a cow if her one of her students was in her classroom wearing a"I support Arizona" t-shirt....she wouldnt give a shit about that students right to protest.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Very subtle brother...I see those anger management classes are workin out for you


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I was going to comment, but after MP's post I got nothing!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

As a disabled veteran, let me first to say I am proud of these young adults enlisting which just exhibits the beauty of them being able to do so by CHOICE! 
:thumbs_up:
As for these teachers, well, isn't it ironic that they made a clear and conscious CHOICE to disrepect _their_ students in _their_ school while employed and on the clock and therefore acting _inappropriately_ within the scope and perview of their positions. Should make it very easy for the administration to DICIPLINE them without any fear of reprisal
:throwball:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

It'd be great if that _he/she_ would crawl back under its rock now and go eff herself.

The very LEAST we should do is take care of these brave young men and women who have signed up to give more sacrifice than those who are waving signs and screaming out against liberty. These selfish friggin teachers need to keep their opinions out of there.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone dredge up an email address for this disrespectful educator? I'd like to give her my OPINION


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

TRPDiesel said:


> Anyone dredge up an email address for this disrespectful educator? I'd like to give her my OPINION


[email protected]


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

7costanza said:


> [email protected]tmail.com


That almost made lemonade come out of my nose. Funny


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

TRPDiesel said:


> Anyone dredge up an email address for this disrespectful educator? I'd like to give her my OPINION


_Verani_, _Marybeth_
_veranim_@dy-regional.k12.ma.us.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I was at a high school graduation on Saturday, The Army recruiter had sashes made up for his enlistees to wear over their gowns. I made it a point to at least share a few postive words with the ones I could corner.


----------



## ssnabbtt (Jun 14, 2010)

I am the one who called WBZ to report this on Friday. Check out my blog for details and a picture of Verani and Koscher holding up the sign at the assembly. It's been reported elsewhere that Verani has been suspended WITH PAY for her actions. Isn't suspension with pay the same thing as a vacation????

Evolution Happens . . .


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So, they're suspending the teachers with pay at a time of year when the teachers don't actually work. Ouch, that must really sting. This is a ridiculous as suspending a kid for skipping school. I have a better idea for these teachers: suspend them without pay, after the school year starts & require them to volunteer at the VA. Actually to save our veterans from the ordeal of having to deal with these idiots, let's have them research & write a 50 page thesis on the importance & value of the military, the honor & sacrifice of those who have served/are serving, and what we as a society can do to improve their lives & the lives of their families. Spelling, grammar & punctuation will count. Also, if they sneak in even the slightist hint of vile liberal drivel; then, they get an F. F, of course, stands for FIRED! Or fries, because they will their next job will have them asking "do you want fries with that".


----------



## ssnabbtt (Jun 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, militant idiots like this teacher cannot be reasoned with and will use any and every experience to find a way to twist it in support of their ridiculously naive opinions. I am proud of the students at this school because they have shown tremendous support for the six students who were so egregiously disrespected. Today many of them wore "Support Our Troops" shirts. I suggested they wear "I am entitled to an unbiased education" shirts as well. I will be attending the School Committee meeting Thursday night and will have my say.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

ssnabbtt said:


> Unfortunately, militant idiots like this teacher cannot be reasoned with and will use any and every experience to find a way to twist it in support of their ridiculously naive opinions. I am proud of the students at this school because they have shown tremendous support for the six students who were so egregiously disrespected. Today many of them wore "Support Our Troops" shirts. I suggested they wear "I am entitled to an unbiased education" shirts as well. I will be attending the School Committee meeting Thursday night and will have my say.


Thank you for getting involved in trying to inject some saneness into our schools. Good luck on Thursday and please come back and tell us how it went.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*+ 1*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Teachers' anti-war message draws fire*

SOUTH YARMOUTH - Some students are calling for the firing of two Dennis-Yarmouth Regional High School teachers who held an anti-war sign during a school assembly Friday.

History teacher Marybeth Verani and English teacher Adeline Koscher made their silent protest during the part of the assembly in which school officials recognized graduating seniors who are entering the military.

"They not only imposed their political will, they imposed it at the wrong time," said D-Y junior Andrew Bowles Jr., who organized an after-school protest yesterday that drew about 30 students.

Teachers' anti-war message draws fire | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I got this in an e-mail today,it fits right in here.

*You have to see this 3 minute clip about what a California teacher put
on the walls of his classroom and the school officials forced him to
remove. You will be shocked (or maybe you won't) but even little kids
can see this.*

http://www.citizenlink.org/videofeatures/A000012237.cfm


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Teachers Suspended For Anti-War Protest *

Two teachers at Dennis Yarmouth Regional High School who staged an anti-war protest at an assembly are now suspended.

During the assembly a few weeks ago, the school recognized the six graduating students who were joining the military.

The teachers, Marybeth Verani and Carrie Koscher, stood up and held a sign that said "End War" during the introductions.

When the audience gave the students a standing ovation, the two teachers sat down refusing to clap.

"There were many people who were upset (by this)," said D-Y principal Ken Jenks.

Some students were so upset they decided to hold their own demonstration last week.

With the help of Facebook, they got more than 100 kids to come to school last week and show their support with the t-shirts, ribbons and signs.

"We aren't going to let a couple of sour patches in D-Y tarnish what our troops have done," said Andrew Bowles, a junior who is also a staff sergeant in the civil air patrol.

Two Yarmouth Teachers Suspended For Anti-War Protest At School Assembly - wbztv.com


----------

